# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  Jual DIY FLOATING SURFACE  SKIMMER

## david_pupu

hallo om om, 

dimulai dari thread DIY ini http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...urface-skimmer

dikarenakan banyak peminatnya maka dibuatkan thread jualnya 

berikut penampilan product nya 








http://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/...128_135401.jpg

note : 

1. skimmer ini bisa dijalankan dgn kondisi Gravity mode dan Pump feed mode 

Gravity mode apa bila skimmer berjalan dgn mengandalkan flow air yg turun secara gravitasi, semakin besar selisih ketinggian air kolam dgn chamber skimmer maka akan semakin kencang 

Pump feed mode  apabila jalur skimmer ditambahkan pompa sehingga flow dapat diatur dgn ball valve yg sesuai dgn kebutuhan, juga skimmer dapat di nonaktifkan secara timer 


2. pada sisi atas skimmer akan ada baut + karet untuk membuka chamber udara dan dapat diisi air untuk menyesuaikan berat skimmer sesuai dgn flow skimmer yg ada dikolam. 

3. pada saat pemesanan mohon diinformasikan ukuran pipa yg sudah ada di kolam untuk disesuaikan floksok yg akan dikirim,  untuk penahan pakan juga bisa disesuaikan lebarnya celah. 



Skimmer ini akan dijual dgn harga Rp. 350.000,- free ongkir seindonesia 

donasi untuk kois sebesar 50.000 per unit terjual 


untuk pemesanan bisa langsung melalui Whatsapp / SMS  di 0817-741481 dgn david 

dgn format :  * ID kois / Nama lengkap / telp / alamat lengkap / jumlah / ukuran floksok 
*
bagi yg sudah memesan pre order di thread DIY akan di followup per orang melalui jalur PM. 

trima kasih atas dukungan om om semua, salam kois 

bersatu kita kuat, kois Hebat

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sekti

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bank ipoel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ociem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

siap om dedi  :Thumb:

----------


## Andrie Fei Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Andrie Fei Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Andrie Fei Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Andrie Fei Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

thankyou om lombok  :Mullet:  :Mullet:

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bozu

skimmer ud sampe om, keren bgt buatannya sangat rapih. besok langsung pasang deh. thanx om

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rdxel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## llumunon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Video skimmer dirumah dgn pump feed

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mulyadi iching

om david sy mau pesen 1

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ibal_m

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ibal_m

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kenzie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Sipp om kenzie. bisa minta nomor hpnya ??

----------


## kenzie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kenzie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gendi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Mari2 yg mau pesan free shipping seindonesia loh hehehehe lgs WA aja 0817741481


Aku sdh pake surface skimmer bustan om david pupu... mantep bgt sedotannya

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jhnsone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jhnsone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## llumunon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benhur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ayah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

> Om David mau tanya, apakah SS ini yg bisa berputar sendiri spt yg saya lihat di FB?


Hi om. itu berputar kalau lagi pas aja kena arus

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tito Rahman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Taufik's

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

om david potong nya bisa rapi banget pakai apa om?

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Erwin Nayos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Erwin Nayos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Erwin Nayos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Ready stok. Mari2 yg mau pesan free shipping seindonesia loh hehehehe lgs WA aja 0817741481

----------


## daniz24

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## userkoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sariyo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Weiisss... Mantapp om david...  :Bounce:

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

